# MS WORD 2007 Speech to Text .....



## shyamno (May 1, 2007)

How can I convert my speech into text in Word 2007 document ....

can anyone explain the process ???


----------



## Third Eye (May 1, 2007)

With Microphone


----------



## deadpulse (May 1, 2007)

You will need a sound proof room to record your initial pronounce. Else it will create problems.


----------



## shyamno (May 4, 2007)

....I have the mic...but i can't paired it with MS word 07...


----------



## eagle_y2j (May 4, 2007)

shyamno said:
			
		

> How can I convert my speech into text in Word 2007 document ....
> 
> can anyone explain the process ???



it quite buggy it results in hair loss only !

btw there is a wizard to setup your microphone with office look for that


----------



## Garbage (May 4, 2007)

I think SPEECH RECOGNITION is totally DROPPED from MS Office 2007 B'coz it is inbuilt in VISTA !!

Plz correct me in I'm wrong !!


----------

